# Ducktales Reboot



## David Drake (May 27, 2019)

So the new Ducktales that started in 2017 is one of my favorite shows currently on the air. The two-week bomb earlier this month had some amazing episodes, and I'm still hyped after the finale. Anyone else here a fan of the new ducks?


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 27, 2019)

I've only seen bits and clips, but it looks like a reboot done right for a change. Nice writing and animation from what I've seen. I need to sit down and give it a thorough watch some time.


----------



## David Drake (May 27, 2019)

SkyeLegs said:


> I've only seen bits and clips, but it looks like a reboot done right for a change. Nice writing and animation from what I've seen. I need to sit down and give it a thorough watch some time.



Definitely. I will say the animation is a little Flash-y in the early episodes, but gets more fluid and higher quality very quickly and even early on the writing and voice acting is fantastic. There's a lot of Gravity Falls alum working behind the scenes, so it has that sensibility while still being its own thing and an homage to both the old Disney Afternoon lineup and the even older Carl Barks/Don Rosa comics.


----------



## Simo (Jun 10, 2019)

I'd like to check it out, being a huge Carl Barks fan. (And also Don Rosa)

Though, I don't have cable...how does one watch it??? I have Criterion Channel, and Netflix.


----------



## David Drake (Jun 11, 2019)

The pilot episode is on Disney's Youtube channel. I think they moved the rest to their new streaming service. If you can't afford that, well...I will not explicitly endorse extralegal means of watching the show, but I am aware that googling each episode may yeild a few such sources...


----------



## Starbeak (Jun 11, 2019)

It is on Disney XD here but I do not have the channel because it is not part of my service plan.

It rarely shows up on regular Disney Channel, and they do a "Disney XD Premium Preview" once a year for a week in which I am able to watch Ducktales then.

From what I seen from it, I enjoy it a lot.

I think I seen a total of 10 episodes since its debut, and I am spoiled for more but I can wait patiently for the next "Premium Preview" week.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 12, 2019)

David Drake said:


> So the new Ducktales that started in 2017 is one of my favorite shows currently on the air. The two-week bomb earlier this month had some amazing episodes, and I'm still hyped after the finale. Anyone else here a fan of the new ducks?



Favorite cartoon and favorite show of all time for me.
Love all the characters, the design, the stories, the references, and the interaction between the characters.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 12, 2019)

Simo said:


> I'd like to check it out, being a huge Carl Barks fan. (And also Don Rosa)
> 
> Though, I don't have cable...how does one watch it??? I have Criterion Channel, and Netflix.



Not sure if you still need cable to watch it on the Disney Now app, but you can see a zillion cartons at watchcartoononline.com and search the cartoon section for Ducktales.  Best  to watch them in order.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

i won't be watching it purely for the fact i'm a grown adult and rather than this being beneath me or anything, just kids shows in general have no appeal to me anymore.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 4, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> i won't be watching it purely for the fact i'm a grown adult and rather than this being beneath me or anything, just kids shows in general have no appeal to me anymore.



Except that just by the fact that you bothered to post here instead of ignoring something that disinterests you and using the phrase "grown adult" to justify said disinterest, you give the game away that you do in fact consider it beneath you and it comes off as shaming other "grown adults" for liking animation that is accessible to a wide age demographic.

If you have a valid criticism, feel free to discuss it. Otherwise, please don't ruin our fun with passive-agressive snobbery. It's not a good look.


----------



## FodderForGayBirds (Jul 28, 2019)

I think every character is great! And being a bird fan I can say I've had a few crushes on many of the adult characters, minor, major, hero, villain, or otherwise.


----------



## Dee113 (Dec 10, 2019)

David Drake said:


> So the new Ducktales that started in 2017 is one of my favorite shows currently on the air. The two-week bomb earlier this month had some amazing episodes, and I'm still hyped after the finale. Anyone else here a fan of the new ducks?


Ducktales is such a good show. Its so cute and has such a lovable array of characters. Ive only just started the second season but its great so far.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 10, 2019)

Did I ever tell you about the time I met Della Duck?





(Art by Andrea Boscolo)


----------



## David Drake (Dec 10, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Did I ever tell you about the time I met Della Duck?
> 
> View attachment 76747
> (Art by Andrea Boscolo)



Wow! Love that art!

And you kind of look like the love child of Daffy Duck and Woody Woodpecker now that I see the full image. 

But yeah major spoilers...


Spoiler: Watch the series first, sillies



Della was so well done and how they finally addressed her beyond a "the triplets have no parents" joke and folded her into the universe is definitely a series highlight.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 10, 2019)

David Drake said:


> Wow! Love that art!
> 
> And you kind of look like the love child of Daffy Duck and Woody Woodpecker now that I see the full image.



I think that's exactly the same description I tweeted when the "DescribeYourSonaBadly" hashtag was trending.


----------

